# Shaking and hissing, scared?



## mdcoolcat (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi,

It's been a while, everytime I take my girl out of cage and put her in a bigger room, she sits there and shakes, smells, and will not move to explore. Also, everytime I give her bath or wash poopy feet, she hisses a lot. Do the shake and hisses all mean she is scared? How can I comfort her, especially when out of cage? I do put her favorite paper tube and cat food next to her, but she still sit and shakes...

She's been with me for 3-4 months; she's not afraid being picked up and quite decent when lying on me. When took her home as baby, it didn't take her long to explore and stay comfortably at the new cage. Why out-of-cage become so difficult for her?

Thanks for any suggestion!


----------



## ashleyyy (Sep 22, 2014)

Is there anything in the atmosphere outside of the cage that she does not like? Perhaps a scent in the air, too harsh lights, very loud, etc? 

Hissing and shaking are usually signs that they are using their defense mechanism. The water is more common, as many hedgies do not like bath time.


----------

